# Chipped my new board!! - how to fix??



## legallyillegal

any type of waterproof epoxy + clamp


----------



## Thad Osprey

I had my board chipped by an alpine boarder that collided into me as well. It exposed the wood core and part of the sides are still dented in. Most impt thing like the tech said is to make sure water does not seep in. Im not good at repair jobs so I just filled mine in with a P-tex candle. Its worked so far. I check it regularly to ensure that it remains filled up and water-proof. Having a new board chipped sucks like an industrial vacume cleaner. Good luck with it.


----------



## dneukirch

Thanks fellas

Ive attached some photos - hopefully it worked. I wasnt sure how to copy a photo into the thread, anyone know how?

Thad, you mention you check it often to make sure no water is getting in, how can you be sure? Maybe I'll put some Ptex in like you did. Its pretty easy hey? Its not that expensive is it?


----------



## Thad Osprey

Took a look at your chip, yours is different from mine. Mine is narrower but a deeper gouge. Equally painful nonetheless on a new board. First off, I cant be sure no water seeps in entirely, I dont have the equipment to do so. If you are really paranoid about it, you can ask the tech to do a super sick patch job and hope for the best. For me, I try to make sure that my reinforcement work basically remains solid and doesnt come off, or have some leaks or holes I dont notice. Touch up once in awhile. Inspect it like you are buying a diamond. 

P-tex candles are cheap. Available at any shop. 10 bucks or thereabouts? Then you need to learn how to apply it (i.e. light it with a lighter, wait till it catches fire, it starts to drip, control the dripping with a plastic card to make sure it only drips on the right spot, cover your work areas with newspapers to ensure no mess, dont breathe in the fumes. I basically look at some You Tube videos on DIY base repair with P-Tex candles and improvise from there.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

go to like cvs or the local hardware store and look around for some epoxy thats waterproof. imo that should be the best way to do it. just mix together the two tubes from the epoxy and spread it in the gouge with a wooden match or something of the sort. you can clamp something over it if you want but it isnt entirely necessary unless the top sheet was peeling up and you wanted to clamp it back down. you also would want to do this at least 2 days before your next trip to let it dry properly.


----------



## Guest

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> go to like cvs or the local hardware store and look around for some epoxy thats waterproof. imo that should be the best way to do it. just mix together the two tubes from the epoxy and spread it in the gouge with a wooden match or something of the sort. you can clamp something over it if you want but it isnt entirely necessary unless the top sheet was peeling up and you wanted to clamp it back down. you also would want to do this at least 2 days before your next trip to let it dry properly.


Also, wait a few days after your last trip to let any moisture that may have made it into the wood dry.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

yea thanks for adding that^ i was about to say it at the end but then it slipped my mind.


----------



## killclimbz

Use the picture button to paste in the url that has your picture. It will then show up in your post. I went ahead and added in for you. The damage doesn't look that serious to me. I doubt I would even bother to patch it if it was my board. As mentioned you can use epoxy to to seal it. Make sure that there isn't moisture in there. Also, use an epoxy that is meant for cold temperatures.


----------



## Guest

dneukirch said:


> Thanks fellas
> 
> Ive attached some photos - hopefully it worked. I wasnt sure how to copy a photo into the thread, anyone know how?
> 
> Thad, you mention you check it often to make sure no water is getting in, how can you be sure? Maybe I'll put some Ptex in like you did. Its pretty easy hey? Its not that expensive is it?


That's really nothing...You can do something if you want, but it's not as close as I would call a "nasty chip". I got a lot of those things, Seriously, it's nothing much.


----------



## dneukirch

Ok sweet, thanks guys. I will check out some of that epoxy stuff at my local hardware.


----------



## dneukirch

Ok so I bought some epoxy from the hardware (the dearest and strongest stuff they have). There is no mention about it being waterproof or able to work in low temps, but here is the general info on the package:

Sellys Super strength epoxy adhesive (aka areldite). Its a 2 part with resin and hardener and is at full strength after 3 days. It can be used on most plastics but it says it will not bond Polythylene or Polypropylene plastics (is that a problem?).

Does that sound like the stuff for the job?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

dneukirch said:


> Ok so I bought some epoxy from the hardware (the dearest and strongest stuff they have). There is no mention about it being waterproof or able to work in low temps, but here is the general info on the package:
> 
> Sellys Super strength epoxy adhesive (aka areldite). Its a 2 part with resin and hardener and is at full strength after 3 days. It can be used on most plastics but it says it will not bond Polythylene or Polypropylene plastics (is that a problem?).
> 
> Does that sound like the stuff for the job?
> 
> Cheers


Epoxy is a liquid plastic that becomes a hard plastic after a chemical reaction. It will work just fine. Polyethylene is styrofoam and Polypropylene is another soft plastic. I think carpet is made out of it. Your board outer coating is made from a hard plastic and likely it is very similar to the epoxy you bought. Try google 



> TeamDeath - Jan 09, 2007 - 01:15 PM
> Post subject: I have done this numerous times infact it happened to may latest board while away at Christmas. I fixed it last night with some araldite (porbably not how you spell it) and clamped it over night. Took the clamp off this morning and it is now hardly noticeable. The araldite is good, because it seals it nicely to keep the moisture out but also maintains some flex so it doesn't get brittle. It sounds very similar to what CrackVictim uses. But if you are a little unsure just pop it into your local board shop and they will sort it out in no time at all. Just make sure you dry your board out, you don't want to lock any moisture in.


----------

